# On Getting a Fursuit



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes it's been in the back of my mind for a long ass time. The idea of being at a convention in a socially awkward animal outfit getting assaulted by random hug parades. Yes that. 

And yes I'm aware that my current living arrangements and financial situations aren't very permitting for the acquisition of said suit. So the following is just my hypothetical ponderings and other questions that I might like to have answered. 

Notes: Yes I'd want to get a recognized fursuit maker to make mine because I don't have the artistic handicrafts to do such things. At the same time I don't want to invest in materials for practice with something I'd never be satisfied with. 

1. I just want to put out there that I can't say I've ever had the base $1500 in a lump sum on hand for ANYTHING. If I was to propose to get a suit, would it be considered offensive or rude to request paying via installments or I dunno, working out another way of paying them? It keeps running through my head that this would be an issue :/

2. Digitgrade or Plantigrade legs? Which one's more comfortable to walk in? Which one's better for your feet in general?

3. How would a maker get your measurements? :/ I have a big head which has led to very inconvenient situations in the past. 

4. Cooling systems, how do you incorporate them comfortably into a suit? Do fursuit makers usually have options for this?

5. Patching. If shit happens with my suit how do I fix them on the go? Do suit makers include kits or offer recommendations on how to get them patched? 

If I come up with any other questions I'll be sure to post them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Yes it's been in the back of my mind for a long ass time. The idea of being at a convention in a socially awkward animal outfit getting assaulted by random hug parades. Yes that.


 

Good for you! Join us, come over to the dark side ;P!



Fenrari said:


> And yes I'm aware that my current living arrangements and financial situations aren't very permitting for the acquisition of said suit. So the following is just my hypothetical ponderings and other questions that I might like to have answered.
> 
> Notes: Yes I'd want to get a recognized fursuit maker to make mine because I don't have the artistic handicrafts to do such things. At the same time I don't want to invest in materials for practice with something I'd never be satisfied with.


 
I'm a relatively new suit owner but I'll have a go at answering your questions!



Fenrari said:


> 1. I just want to put out there that I can't say I've ever had the base $1500 in a lump sum on hand for ANYTHING. If I was to propose to get a suit, would it be considered offensive or rude to request paying via installments or I dunno, working out another way of paying them? It keeps running through my head that this would be an issue :/



Most suit makers ask for 30-50% of the suit's total cost as a downpayment to get in their commission queues. Payment options vary by fursuit builder but most are reasonable. Final payment is due before the suit ships to you.



Fenrari said:


> 2. Digitgrade or Plantigrade legs? Which one's more comfortable to walk in? Which one's better for your feet in general?




Cost is really the main difference (depending upon the digitigrade leg/foot style). Digi costs more than plantigrade due to the amount of padding and labor that goes into building it. Having said that, if you get a digi suit that has paws that require you to walk/stand on your toes it will be less comfortable to wear for longer periods of time.



Fenrari said:


> 3. How would a maker get your measurements? :/ I have a big head which has led to very inconvenient situations in the past.


 
Again, it depends on the maker. One reason I went with Stormfire Studios is that they did not require a duct tape dummy (encasing your body from neck to wrists to ankles in duct tape and sending that to the suit builder to use as a mannequin). What they asked for were a list of detailed measurements, everything from my head (which is 23" I now know...lol) down to the size of my palm. Good suit builders know what to ask for and will confirm with you if one of your measurements seems out of whack (I had 2 mixed up on my ref sheet for Stormfire & they double-checked & corrected them for me!).



Fenrari said:


> 4. Cooling systems, how do you incorporate them comfortably into a suit? Do fursuit makers usually have options for this?



Again, it depends upon the suit maker. Arlo's head has a balaclava base and so cannot support a cooling system. However, it has good ventillation through the mouth as a trade off. Builders that use a resin or other hard frame for their heads may incorporate battery operated fans as an option. 

One thing I'm looking at is getting a cooling vest to wear under my suit for very hot weather (can be expensive but for hot, outdoor suiting can also be a life saver). I recommend a one piece lycra diveskin as an under layer for your suit. It wicks away sweat brilliantly and will cool you down quickly with a slight breeze when you de-suit. Check out ebay for good deals on them (normally around $40-50).



Fenrari said:


> 5. Patching. If shit happens with my suit how do I fix them on the go? Do suit makers include kits or offer recommendations on how to get them patched?


 
Some builders offer a repair service (either for a reasonable fee or at no charge for a limited time after the suit is made). Most builders should be willing to answer any repair questions you might have if a problem arises with your suit.



Fenrari said:


> If I come up with any other questions I'll be sure to post them. Thanks everyone.



Hope this helped a bit. I'm happy to answer any other questions you might have if you like.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying a few of my questions. The biggest part of it was that I didn't want to start a conversation with a maker and possibly offend them with either stupid questions or things that I guess I was supposed to have known. 

Other questions that popped to mind.

1. Generally how do fursuit makers get the finished suit to you? I'm kinda worried that it might get damaged in the post. 

2. How durable is a suit? As in, will general con-usage produce damage?

3. Would you recommend realistic or follow-me eyes?


----------



## Deo (Nov 29, 2011)

1. Most fursuits are paid for in installments after a non-refundable down payment is made (30-50%).
2. Plantigrade is easier to walk in, traps less body heat, is easier for transport and storage, allows better movement, and will never look like "leg tumors", uses less fur material, is cheaper, etc.
3. Duct tape dummy and head measurements. They'll walk you through it.
4. Generally are not included in the suit. Buy Under Armor or wick away heat releasing under gear. Fans may also be sometimes installed in heads.
5. Often a typed care sheet is included and you are encouraged to ask questions later with your suit maker. Some suits come with a warranty some do not.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Thanks for clarifying a few of my questions. The biggest part of it was that I didn't want to start a conversation with a maker and possibly offend them with either stupid questions or things that I guess I was supposed to have known.



A lot of fursuit builders will have a Frequently Asked Questions page on their websites to help with basic ordering information and specifics about how they do business, their styles, etc.  Any questions you might have that aren't answered there a good builder should be willing to take the time to answer.




Fenrari said:


> Other questions that popped to mind.
> 
> 1. Generally how do fursuit makers get the finished suit to you? I'm kinda worried that it might get damaged in the post.



 Mine came via the Canadian postal service.  Different makers will use different shippers and the good builders know how to pack.  Insurance costs should be included in the shipping charges so if something does happen, you would be covered.  Don't hesitate to ask if insurance is included or is an extra charge and do get it either way.



Fenrari said:


> 2. How durable is a suit? As in, will general con-usage produce damage?



Durability varies from maker to maker.  If you're interested in using your suit for dance competitions then be sure to let the builder know as they may have extra heavy stitching/seam reinforcement options.  Suits with horns/antlers, spines, wings, etc. would be more prone to damage than a more basic suit.  Normal suiting at a furcon should not cause any problems but feel free to ask the builder if they anticipate any problems.




Fenrari said:


> 3. Would you recommend realistic or follow-me eyes?



Depends upon the suit style and what you prefer.  I love the follow me eyes effect on my suit's head.  They really add to Arlo's personality and the vision field is decent through them.  A lot of more realistic eyes are done with taxidermy glass eyes or resin dome eyes and vision is through the tear ducts.  Maybe someone who has tear duct vision can weigh in on how good or limited it is.

Were you thinking of getting a more realistic suit or a more toony style?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

1. shop around, no one that I know of asks for everything up front. usially you do a down payment and then pay over time. My suit didn't even cost me 1500 all in one go and that's a 50% down for scribblesuits. I know some pros ask for as little as 100$ or so installments. 
2. Plantigrade as easiest to walk in and deal with. It's like pants. However I think it depends on the character. If the character is digigrade then the slight inconvenience is worth it. If it could be one or the other, plantigrade is easiest and cheapest. 
3. Either a duct tape dummy and measurments, or tailor measurments. Talk to the maker to see how it goes. my scribblesuit was detailed tailor measurments. 
4. like deo said, get a heat wicking thing. you can install fans depending on the head. if it has a cavity in the nose like mine then a fan can go there. I hear it works to have the airflow face out to get ventilation versus getting air to blow into your face. 
5. Learn basic sewing skills and just buy basic crafts. Most stuff can be fixed with a very basic stitch. talk to your maker some will offer repairs. 

Part 2 
1. fedex or something similar I believe. 
2. depends on the quality of the suit, higher quality is better durability. There are those with uh...lesser quality despite high prices, so research and ask around. Cons will produce some damage, some seams get a bit of wear to them, but take my suit for instance. It has needed minimul upkeep. I just had to fix a seam for the tail and I wear that thing around kids. pulling, grabbing little kids. 
3. depends on the suit and the style you want.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Yes it's been in the back of my mind for a long ass time. The idea of being at a convention in a socially awkward animal outfit getting assaulted by random hug parades. Yes that.
> 
> And yes I'm aware that my current living arrangements and financial situations aren't very permitting for the acquisition of said suit. So the following is just my hypothetical ponderings and other questions that I might like to have answered.
> 
> ...




1. It's good to inquire on payment plans. Some will do them during the construction after the 30%-50% deposit has been offered, others will only take half up front and half afterwards. 

2. In my experience, Digitgrade padding can get in the way if you are not usede to them, but it's up to you. I would recommend Plantigrade first to get your legs wet...no pun intended. 

3. They usually ask the basic questions; Circumfrenence of your head, forehead, etc. You'll need to get a measuring tape...which are cheap.

4. Depends...

5. Most do not incoperate a kit. You'll have to supply that yourself in most cases. You'll need the basics; Needle and thread (Th8e kind used for quilting because it is tougher), scissors, hot glue and a glue gun, some fur scraps just in case.


----------



## shteev (Nov 30, 2011)

Digitigrade legs, in my opinion, would look odd anyways. The Anthropomorphic creature your fursuit would be based off would have to have altered spine structure in order to look balanced.

In other words, unless you can alter the curvature of your spine, you probably shouldn't get digitigrade legs.


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Dec 1, 2011)

1. All the suits I've gotten I've asked if the artist would do payment plans, and all have said yes. Normally they ask for the initial cost of materials and then a bit each month till the suit is finished/paid off.

2. Pantigrade are much more light weight and a bit easier to get into. Digitigrade however do look more realistic if that's what you're going for. One of my suits is pantigrade (StarFox) because that's how he as a character. Another suit I'm getting has Digitigrade because for posing I will be sitting down a lot it'll look more realistic for the character.

3. You measure yourself to what they want. Around the head, top of head -> chin, height, arm length, leg length, waist, bust, etc. Some ask for a ducttape dummy but most can work off of a series of measurements.

4. I don't have any cooling systems in any of mine, but I know if the maker doesn't have the material, they can probably make room for one you can buy elsewhere

5. Glue, needle and thread, and possibly some tape can generally hold or fix just about anything. It really depends on what it is that broke. The maker would probably give you advice on how to fix any problems you have.


----------

